# It's got a death curse! Friday the 13th Remake



## RAXL

New Line is hoping to release its 10th film in the sturdy "Friday the 13th"" franchise on -- surprise -- Friday, Oct. 13. Studio's launched development of a script about Jason Voorhees' origins:voorhees:

That's from Variety. 
Holy ****. New Jason! Well, if it's an "origin" story, it's only kinda new, but still.:voorhees: 
And, I know they got the 10th film thing all wrong, this would be the 11th, or 12th if you count that piece pf crap FvJ flick, and it would be New Lines 3rd or 4th, depending again, on FvJ. 
Maybe they'll get Kane to come back.:voorhees:

Ok, this is what, nine months away, or so? No script, no cast, no budget.
So what! 
MORE JASON!!!!!:voorhees:


----------



## VtheVamp

Well as always it might suck but being a fan I will see it anyway. :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F

VtheVamp said:


> Well as always it might suck but being a fan I will see it anyway. :voorhees:


Truth. JasonX wasn't very good, but it did have a few "good" kills and some good comedy relief in it.


----------



## RAXL

Ah, let's be honest:
They're all pretty bad. 
But I still love 'em.:voorhees: :voorhees: :voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## Sinister

Bite your tongue, man, *Jason Lives* is a damn fine piece of cinema!   :voorhees:

Weeeelllllll, it's the most decent one anyway.

I sure wish to hell Tarantino could have helmed a "Friday" film; that would have been the one to end 'em all.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sinister said:


> Bite your tongue, man, *Jason Lives* is a damn fine piece of cinema!   :voorhees:
> 
> Weeeelllllll, it's the most decent one anyway.
> 
> I sure wish to hell Tarantino could have helmed a "Friday" film; that would have been the one to end 'em all.


Amen brother..Amen.


----------



## RAXL

:voorhees: I kinda like this "origin story" idea. 
New Line HAD been kicking around a remake of the first film. I hope this film replaces a remake. 
And, as cool as it was to see the FBI and army finally make a move against Jason, I do kinda want to see him go back to the "urban myth" type of character he was in part 2.:voorhees: 

Can't wait to see, hope they don't **** it up.:voorhees: 
Although, I'm pretty sure they will. It's sad when the fans care more about a franchise than the studio.:voorhees:


----------



## Don of the Dead

I just got Part 6 Jason Lives from Sideshow.
Best F13th ever!


----------



## Zombie-F

Well, it's official now...

http://www.horrorchannel.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4336

Woo hoo! I hope this has Hodder returning to the franchise.


----------



## death2u

Did anyone notice Michael Bay is behind the project? He'll ruin the movie.


----------



## RAXL

Michael Bay?:voorhees: 
No fair.
It's not right to get me all excited like that, and then throw Michael Bay on me.:voorhees: 
I hope he has no involvement.:voorhees:


----------



## death2u

This is a quote from the horrorchannel:

"New Line has made the official announcement of the 11th Friday the 13th film, which Michael Bay's Platinum Dunes has come aboard to make sure it gets to screens in all its horrific glory. To call if "fast-tracked" is an understatement, as Variety is stating that the plan is still to try and have it in theaters by Friday, October 13th."

Anything with Michael Bay's name on it is doomed to be a ****ing horrible movie.


----------



## Zombie-F

I think she's right, but maybe it's just his production company that'll be behind it, and maybe we'll be lucky enough to have HIM not directly involved. I somehow doubt Michael Bay will have any direct involvement since, well, it is a Friday the 13th movie and I'm sure he thinks he's "better" than that.


----------



## RAXL

Strange. He's directing the Transformers flick, apparently.

And, The Rock wasn't really awful. 

But, Pearl Harbor? Armegeddon?  
Oh, maybe it'll be a new Jason X movie, and he'll fall through the sky like an asteroid from Armegeddon! 

Really, action directors have no buisiness doing slasher movies. I pray it's just being handled by his production company, not him directly.:voorhees:


----------



## RAXL

The director, barring a last minute change, is going to be Jonathan Liebesman who helmed the terrible DARKNESS FALLS, the surprisingly good bridge between RING and RING 2 called RINGS and the question mark that is the TEXAS CHAINSAW prequel. :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F

*Oh **** Me*

It's a REMAKE now...

http://entertainment.tv.yahoo.com/entnews/va/20060222/114059968900.html

How is Jason going to wear a hockey mask in a remake of a movie HE'S BARELY IN!!! Oh I know, it'll hardly resemble the original. Why can't they just come up with original ideas instead of continually pissing all over classics. That's right, I called F13th a classic.


----------



## death2u

*cries*


----------



## Nefarious1

*Friday the 13th*

If you don't want to cry, don't click the link. If you think you can handle it, go for it.

http://entertainment.tv.yahoo.com/entnews/va/20060222/114059968900.html


----------



## Zombie-F

Already a topic for this, so I'll just merge this with that posting...

I did cry, and I think I'll cry again and again.


----------



## RAXL

I'm not gonna get to wrapped up in the "remake" part of this.

Remember, the bottom line is that New Line has been looking for about a year now on how they could re-launch the franchise.
Think of it the same as when a comic resets its numbers, to get an all new issue one.

We know you can't make a straight remake of the first film, and still have Jason prowling around, and wearing the mask. So, it's not really a remake.
Re-imagining? Maybe.

I'm still gonna hope for a straight Friday flick, with Jason killing a bunch of kids, with all this "origin" nonsense told as flashbacks. It worked great in the second film. It should work here, on a larger scale.

And, remember, there is no continuity in this series anyways, because the fans care more than the studios do. Part 7: clearly set in 1987/88, but at the same time, Jason has been down in that lake for more than a decade, in film time. Every movie is set in its year of release, and that just doesn't work.
So if, when the series restarts, there was no Pamela Voorhees, well, then that's that. Maybe we'll finally see Elias. Or, maybe now, there never was an Elias. Maybe Jason has a little maggot demon living in him. Maybe not. Maybe JAson looked like he was retarded when he was born. Maybe not. Hell, that's different in the series as it is now!:voorhees: 

It's like CRISIS. There's pre-CRISIS continuity, where Superman could move planets around with out breaking a sweat, and breathe in space, and Post-CRISIS continuity, where he can't.

Hell, I'm just glad they're keepin the hockey mask. Remember when they made JGTH, Cunningham didn't care what they did, as long as they got rid of the mask. So, instead, they made it part of his face.:voorhees: 

Whatever. If it comes out (what will really come out this year: Jason X.1, or Chinese Democracy?) I have a hard time imagining myself NOT going to see it. If only just to complain about how bad it was.:voorhees: :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

RAXL - love the pre and post Crisis analogy... it helped me put this remake in perspective a bit better....


----------



## RAXL

I'm here to help.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm still not in love with the idea of the remake/"prequel" but will probably go see it.................:voorhees:


----------



## Faustian_Pact

The new Friday The 13th project has been shelved.

Unfortunately,..THE HITCHER remake is proceeding with a WB flavoured cast.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Well...The Hitcher production has cast Sean Bean as the maniac. Which is good.

It seems Friday The 13th is gasping for life still.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/index.php?Show=6583&Template=newsfull


----------



## Sinister

Oh, how I would love to do a "Friday" script. I have a damn good idea that I think would appeal to many of the series. I would...well, I'll not give anything away. But I would like to do one.

Sean Bean is fine casting. That dude was simply born to play a knave no matter what flick he is in. He would scare me more as a psycho than Rutger Hauer would. I'm down with it!


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Frick' man...let's get that script of yours made. We'll evade copyright laws and make a Japanese version. Which will be remade like all Asian horror movies!!

I agree,Sean Bean is such a perfect choice. I worry about this Jake Wade Wall guy. (What a Name!) Now..Ken King. That translates as "horror punch" in Thailand!

Be prepared to turn away a bunch of disappointed Slayer fans at your book signing!


----------



## Sinister

Faustian_Pact said:


> Frick' man...let's get that script of yours made. We'll evade copyright laws and make a Japanese version. Which will be remade like all Asian horror movies!!


One can clearly envision a four hundred foot Jason Voorhees spewing flames from his hockey mask and swinging a machete roughly the length of an air craft carrier, leaving a totally annhilated Tokyo in his bloody wake.


----------



## RAXL

That puts Jason X to shame. :voorhees: :voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## Sinister

I knew if anyone could appreciate that Raxl, it would be you.  :voorhees:


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Sinister said:


> One can clearly envision a four hundred foot Jason Voorhees spewing flames from his hockey mask and swinging a machete roughly the length of an air craft carrier, leaving a totally annhilated Tokyo in his bloody wake.


And he's a TRANSFORMER.


----------



## Lazario

I don't think a Friday the 13th remake would be so bad. It's hardly like the first movie was a masterpiece.


----------



## RAXL

Oh, and this flick is back on the " to do list" for New Line. Clearly not for the October 13th release date first announced, but someday, it will be made. 

Apparently, there was a licencing issue, with "Jason Voorhees", that blew up the original shedule.:voorhees: 

Is it wrong, that I really want this project to die a slow death on some New Line exec's desk?

The Texas Chainsaw guy is still attached as director.


----------



## writer93

I love seeing remakes. I think this wouldn't be such a bad idea, as long as they try to stick to some of the ideas from the original, but make it more up to date. New actors, new location maybe, a little more gore, and maybe some up to date music. I would like to see it turn out even better than the original!


----------

